# Contract of Employment



## jhune.b (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi there,

Just want to ask the possible implications of giving the employer a signed contract from the other company since they ask for it as a proof of employment. Just in case, can they use that contract against me during my resignation?

Thanks


----------



## kamranki (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi there,

I would not hand over a *contract*; get them a signed letter form the other company stating your employment details instead.

Cheers!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you mean giving your existing employer a copy of the contract from a new company that you are gong to work for - then dont give them a copy.
It is none of their business and if you are leaving in the proper manner, then you just need your existing company to pay what they owe you, you sign the cancellation papers, they cancel your visa and you then have 30 days to leave the country or start process with new employer.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jhune.b (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the reply...actually it was my office mate who is in this situation right now, he handed them the signed contract from the other company. Will the current company file any case against him?


----------

